# Cubase 9 - Double Clicking Doesn't Work - macOS Sierra



## ryanstrong (Jan 28, 2017)

Like the title says, something happened and now when I DOUBLE click on a MIDI part it no longer brings up the Key Editor. Before when I double clicked on a MIDI part I use to be able to see the notes and edit them. Whats up?


----------



## Cecco (Jan 28, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Like the title says, something happened and now when I DOUBLE click on a MIDI part it no longer brings up the Key Editor. Before when I double clicked on a MIDI part I use to be able to see the notes and edit them. Whats up?


Check your preferences: Under Editors you should have "Double click opens editor in a window"


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes that's what mine looks like. See attached. Hmmm, any other thoughts? Last night I even upgraded from 8.5 to 9 thinking that would help. Nope.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm amending my title, Double-clicking doesn't work at all in Cubase. I recently upgraded to macOS Sierra and I suspect this could be an issue...


----------



## Pietro (Jan 29, 2017)

Any long time not updated N.I. Replikas in your projects?

- Piotr


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm not sure what a NI Replika is... so no?


----------



## Cecco (Jan 29, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> I'm amending my title, Double-clicking doesn't work at all in Cubase. I recently upgraded to macOS Sierra and I suspect this could be an issue...


Don't think it has something to do with with the Os. I am on MacOs Sierra with Cubase 9 and double-clicking works as expected.


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 29, 2017)

Do you have multiple displays? sometimes my windows would load at like the very extreme top left or right of my main display but its so small you wouldn't notice unless you are looking for it.

If you are on mac try hitting F3 (or Fn+F3) to spread all windows out and see if there is anything there.

-DJ


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Do you have multiple displays? sometimes my windows would load at like the very extreme top left or right of my main display but its so small you wouldn't notice unless you are looking for it.
> 
> If you are on mac try hitting F3 (or Fn+F3) to spread all windows out and see if there is anything there.
> 
> -DJ


Good thought, but alas this is not it. When I double click on the window it doesn't even show up under Window, so it's not the case that it's opening the window and I can't see it. Simply the double click just doesn't work at all.

FOR example just to rename a track you know how you can double click on the track name and it lets you edit the track name... nope. Double click on it and nothing works.

Going to try and replace the batteries on this BT mouse and see if that does it but this is strrannnnge.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

No it was not the battery - replaced the battery that was at 17% with brand new at 100% and this still does not resolve the issue. This is so bizarre.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

BTW I tried trash the preferences completely, resetting to defaults at every level in Cubase (at least to my knowledge) and that didn't fix it either. Lost my project color scheme while do so but thats the least of my concern at the moment.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

Double clicking works in Apple Mail, it opens the emails up in their own window so I know double clicking works... just apparently not in Cubase.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

I still have Cubase 8.5 installed and the double click doesn't work there either (it's why I upgraded to 9).

SO something is not letting double clicking work in a Steinberg program however double clicking does work in other programs like Mac Mail, it works within the OS like when I double click on a folder etc.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 29, 2017)

Very puzzling, especially since trashing your Prefs doesn't work. Does all the above not suggest it's something other than Cubase? Possibly try another/different mouse?? Just because a mouse works with one app, doesn't guarantee it should work with another.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

I might be able to try a different mouse but something tells me this is not a hardware issue.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

I just deleted Cubase 9 and 8.5 and did a fresh install of Cubase 9.01 and still not working. I'm thinking this has to be a potential macOS Sierra thing.

I'm going to try another mouse tomorrow but I just cannot see the mouse being the culprit since double clicking works in other applications .


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 29, 2017)

I know you said you tried this in mail, but have you tried in another non-OS app? Do you have Kontakt? Open Kontakt in standalone mode, and double-click in the empty space. Does a new instrument get created? What about another app?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> I know you said you tried this in mail, but have you tried in another non-OS app? Do you have Kontakt? Open Kontakt in standalone mode, and double-click in the empty space. Does a new instrument get created? What about another app?


Just tried Kontakt and yes it works, it creates a new instrument. SO yeah man it's just Cubase. I've had some phantom computers in my past but this one is REALLY bizarre.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 29, 2017)

Unbelievable, I did a total reformat and clean install of macOS Sierra and fresh installed Cubase 9 and double clicking doesn't work!!!

What on earth? Does anyone else here have a working Cubase 9 / Sierra combo?


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Jan 30, 2017)

I assume you did check mouse settings in system preferences? Some mice have different configurations there. And Sierra did reset some of my prefs when I upgraded. And obviously try another mouse too.
But if it works everywhere except Cubase, that is strange.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes I did check the Mouse settings.

The only setting you can change as it relates to double clicking is under Accessibility you can change the speed of Double Clicking. That didn't do anything.

At a loss here. So bizarre.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 30, 2017)

Are you sure you do not have Replika installed?

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=71739

There is also a thread on the NI forum about this.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 30, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> Are you sure you do not have Replika installed?
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=71739
> 
> There is also a thread on the NI forum about this.


I don't know what Replika is. I literally only have Cubase installed on my computer right now... I just wiped the computer. I have RME drivers the OS and Cubase. That's it.


----------



## lpuser (Jan 30, 2017)

Replika is a once free delay plugin by Native Instruments. While the plugin itself is very powerfull and delivers some great features, it urgently requires an update - which NI obviously do not want to once, since they now have the paid pro-version out.
Replika is generally okay in Logic, but it crashes at every launch of Final Cut Pro - my support request to NI was answered weeks later, saying "we don´t know if this is going to be solved". Maybe Cubase is running into issues here as well with this plugin?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 30, 2017)

lpuser said:


> Replika is a once free delay plugin by Native Instruments. While the plugin itself is very powerfull and delivers some great features, it urgently requires an update - which NI obviously do not want to once, since they now have the paid pro-version out.
> Replika is generally okay in Logic, but it crashes at every launch of Final Cut Pro - my support request to NI was answered weeks later, saying "we don´t know if this is going to be solved". Maybe Cubase is running into issues here as well with this plugin?


Gotcha, Replika is not installed. Nothing from Native Instruments is installed at the moment.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 31, 2017)

OK it looks like I am having the same problems that people had with Replika... that being double clicking is like a 'lottery'. It randomly works. 

However I do not have Replika or anything from Native Instruments installed at all.

This is definitely a Steinberg Cubase issue. Does anyone have a direct email contact for someone at Steinberg? Isn't there someone on this forum that works at Steinberg?


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 2, 2017)

OK so check out this reply I just got back from a post on Steinberg...

Hi,

Are you using an Apple Magic Mouse? If so I had exactly the same problem and logged a support request with Steinberg over a month ago. (I'm still waiting to hear back)

I don't remember when the problem started but Cubase used to work fine and then all of a sudden double clicks stopped working but were fine in all other apps and the OS. I think it was maybe after an OS update that the mouse polling changed and this affected Cubase in some way???

I tried everything I could think of, reinstalling Cubase, reinstalling OS, upgrade to Sierra, upgrade from Cubase 8.5 to 9, changing mouse, re-syncing Bluetooth etc. It was driving me nuts! Then one day I bought a new mouse pad and it got even worse and I realised the problem had been staring me in the face all along..

_*I got rid of my mouse pad and now just use the mouse direct on the desk surface. Double clicking works all the time for me now in Cubase!*_!​I use a Magic Mouse and had and did ALL the same things as this user. SO I just removed the mouse pad from my mouse and it did HELP but not fix. The double clicking works now maybe 65% of the time, but not all the time. Not a fix, but a total bizarre bug.

Further thoughts anyone?


----------

